# Crtl+alt+del disabled, regedit won't start.



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

I been having this problem for quite sometime now. I manage to find the virus in my windows folder a couple of times via AVG scan, but i'm having a hard time to remove it from my system.

It disables my crtl+alt+del key, my folder option seems to be missing and regedit won't open. Besides, its lagging my pc.

It seems to be annoying cause it somehow keep reinstalling itself back, even after i removed it couple of times with AVG and AVG anti-spyware. And its infecting all my removable drives, it automatically creates a newfolder.exe file which looks like a folder icon.

I'm not sure what to do now, and i have no idea on the source of this problem. need some help for this, can someone please lend a hand?

here's a HJT log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:34:16 PM, on 7/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C5FCE753-7E3E-414C-815E-86AF82D8817A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebbcbx.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE VIMICRO USB PC Camera
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbcbx - gebbcbx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ljjkjhh - ljjkjhh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 8744 bytes

Here's another one, kaspersky online scanner log.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT
Thursday, July 12, 2007 7:42:49 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.83.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 12/07/2007
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 339267
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scan Settings:
Scan using the following antivirus database: standard
Scan Archives: true
Scan Mail Bases: true

Scan Target - Critical Areas:
C:\WINDOWS
C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\LOCALS~1\Temp\

Scan Statistics:
Total number of scanned objects: 17365
Number of viruses found: 2
Number of infected objects: 11 / 0
Number of suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan process: 00:10:19

Infected Object Name / Virus Name / Last Action
C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe/script.au3	Infected: Worm.Win32.AutoIt.c	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe	AutoIt: infected - 1	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe	UPX: infected - 1	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe	PE_Patch.UPX: infected - 1	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\EventCache\{8447E2B0-6C7F-4FB5-A21C-FA289723B7A1}.bin	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\edb.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\tmp.edb	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\ODiag.evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\OSession.evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\h323log.txt	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhatquanglan5.exe/data.rar/rinst.exe	Infected: Trojan.Win32.KillAV.is	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhatquanglan5.exe/data.rar	Infected: Trojan.Win32.KillAV.is	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhatquanglan5.exe	RarSFX: infected - 2	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe/script.au3	Infected: Worm.Win32.AutoIt.c	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe	AutoIt: infected - 1	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe	UPX: infected - 1	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe	PE_Patch.UPX: infected - 1	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING.VER	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING1.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING2.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.MAP	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log	Object is locked	skipped
C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DF4796.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DF47A1.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DFD3A7.tmp	Object is locked	skipped
C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DFD3B3.tmp	Object is locked	skipped

Scan process completed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *ComboFix* to your Desktop.

Reboot to Safe mode:

Restart your computer and begin tapping the F8 key on your keyboard just before Windows starts to load. If done properly a Windows Advanced Options menu will appear. Select the Safe Mode option and press Enter.

Perform the following actions in *Safe Mode*.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it will produce a log for you. Post that log and a new *HijackThis* log in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running as that may cause it to stall*


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a problem even starting my windows, when windows load up, i get an error about explorer.exe can't start, shdocvw.dll missing. But i manage to copy the dll over here in ms-dos. Now its running ok, but it gets an error once in awhile, and explorer restart. It is the damage from the virus?

Here's the log

"Administrator" - 2007-07-13 9:54:38 - ComboFix 07-07-13 - Service Pack 2 [SAFE MODE]

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-06-13 to 2007-07-13 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-13 09:54	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-07-13 09:49	1,336,320	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system\shdocvw.dll
2007-07-13 09:21 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\CSC
2007-07-12 18:40	301,823	-rahs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhatquanglan5.exe
2007-07-12 01:15	90,112	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe
2007-07-11 11:27	268,216	-rahs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
2007-07-11 11:20 d--------	C:\RootkitNO
2007-07-11 11:15	268,216	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe
2007-07-11 11:02	53,248	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Process.exe
2007-07-11 11:02	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\dumphive.exe
2007-07-11 11:02	288,417	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SrchSTS.exe
2007-07-11 10:54 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\Share-to-Web Upload Folder
2007-07-11 04:04 d--------	C:\Program Files\Bonjour
2007-07-10 22:06	31,234	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Partizan.sys
2007-07-10 22:05	22,528	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Partizan.exe
2007-07-10 19:34 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Kaspersky Lab
2007-07-09 22:34	3,502	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp.reg
2007-07-09 22:33	62,499	-rahs----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHIOST.exe
2007-07-09 22:32 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\WTablet
2007-07-09 21:42	76,560	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tmcomm.sys
2007-07-09 08:22 d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\system32\GroupPolicy
2007-06-26 19:57	19,328	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WSTCODEC.SYS
2007-06-26 19:57	15,360	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\StreamIP.sys
2007-06-26 19:57	11,136	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SLIP.sys
2007-06-26 19:57	10,880	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NdisIP.sys
2007-06-26 15:12 d--------	C:\Program Files\7-Zip
2007-06-25 09:18 d--------	C:\Program Files\Real Alternative
2007-06-25 09:18 d--------	C:\Program Files\Media Player Classic
2007-06-25 09:18 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\APPLIC~1\Real
2007-06-25 09:18 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\APPLIC~1\Media Player Classic
2007-06-25 09:18 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Real
2007-06-16 13:43	5,632	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusb.dll
2007-06-16 13:43	159,232	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptpusd.dll
2007-06-15 11:06	12,245,711	---------	C:\avg7qt.dat
2007-06-13 06:29 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Live

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-06-12 22:29:22	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2007-06-12 22:29:22	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! Live
2007-06-04 14:07:30	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\CDisplay
2007-05-31 00:29:35	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\SmartFTP Client
2007-05-30 03:16:38	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared
2007-05-29 12:15:06	1,277	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat
2007-05-28 19:00:46	637,982	--sh--w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.bak1
2007-05-28 18:51:29	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PowerISO
2007-05-28 14:02:06	487	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpoonUninstall-dBpowerAMP Mp3 (MPEG Suite 2000 CLI).dat
2007-05-28 14:02:06	167,424	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpoonUninstall.exe
2007-05-28 14:00:29	1,379	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpoonUninstall-dBpowerAMP WMA V9.1 Codec.dat
2007-05-28 13:59:14	10,841	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpoonUninstall-dMC Power Pack.dat
2007-05-28 13:57:57	36,604	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SpoonUninstall-dBpowerAMP Music Converter.dat
2007-05-28 13:57:52	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Illustrate
2007-05-27 15:34:19	638,023	--sh--w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmllm.bak1
2007-05-27 04:19:35	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Corel
2007-05-27 04:18:26	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\UTorrent
2007-05-26 07:37:54	0	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\PowerReg.dat
2007-05-26 07:28:53	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-05-26 07:22:10	614	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\eReg.dat
2007-05-26 04:41:28	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead
2007-05-26 04:39:54	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Nero
2007-05-26 04:34:17	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Hewlett-Packard
2007-05-26 04:33:53	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
2007-05-26 04:33:32	82,380	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AFS2K.SYS
2007-05-26 04:13:50	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared
2007-05-26 04:01:59	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Vimicro
2007-05-26 03:45:27	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Tablet
2007-05-26 03:04:35	15,644	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\tablet.dat
2007-05-22 17:19:56	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\WinRAR
2007-05-22 17:09:50	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\APPLIC~1\Talkback
2007-05-22 16:46:38	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Hamachi
2007-05-22 16:46:22	26,056	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hamachi.sys
2007-05-22 13:39:10	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack
2007-05-22 12:53:06	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Realtek
2007-05-22 12:53:01	315,392	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\HideWin.exe
2007-05-22 12:14:55	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Realtek AC97
2007-05-22 11:44:53	0	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
2007-05-22 11:38:22	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MTV Networks
2007-05-22 11:24:31	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2007-05-22 10:18:45	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ODBC
2007-05-22 10:18:40	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines
2007-05-22 06:34:42	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Messenger
2007-05-22 05:12:46	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2007-05-22 05:12:38	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2007-05-22 03:00:42	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Movie Maker
2007-05-22 02:59:02	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows NT
2007-05-22 02:44:06	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\VDOTool
2007-05-22 02:43:48	499,712	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcp71.dll
2007-05-22 02:43:48	348,160	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcr71.dll
2007-05-22 02:43:04	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\RealVNC
2007-05-22 02:42:02	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate
2007-05-22 02:41:22	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2007-05-22 02:41:09	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Marvell
2007-05-22 02:32:32	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Intel
2007-05-22 02:24:20	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\microsoft frontpage
2007-05-22 02:24:07	0	--sha-r	C:\MSDOS.SYS
2007-05-22 02:24:07	0	--sha-r	C:\IO.SYS
2007-05-22 02:24:07	0	----a-w	C:\CONFIG.SYS
2007-05-22 02:24:07	0	----a-w	C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
2007-05-22 02:22:37	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap
2007-05-22 02:22:00	21,640	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\emptyregdb.dat
2007-05-22 02:21:57	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Online Services
2007-05-22 02:21:43	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone
2007-05-10 10:08:06	16,342,528	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe
2007-05-07 10:51:24	1,826,816	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\SkyTel.exe
2007-04-27 00:53:22	393,216	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpun.exe
2007-04-25 08:55:52	2,162,688	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\MicCal.exe
2007-04-16 06:51:16	204,800	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxCoIn_v4820.dll
2007-04-16 06:16:56	2,681,344	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdx32.dll
2007-04-16 06:16:08	57,344	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxprd32.dll
2007-04-16 06:16:02	150,528	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpgd32.dll
2007-04-16 06:15:48	1,717,920	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpdv32.dll
2007-04-16 05:16:34	450,560	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll
2007-04-16 05:14:54	2,334,720	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll
2007-04-16 04:52:38	520,192	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe
2007-04-16 04:51:30	155,648	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
2007-04-16 04:51:30	135,168	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
2007-04-16 04:51:08	204,800	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll
2007-04-16 04:51:00	24,576	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll
2007-04-16 04:51:00	135,168	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll
2007-04-16 04:51:00	131,072	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
2007-04-16 04:50:58	159,744	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe
2007-04-16 04:50:52	47,616	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll
2007-04-16 04:50:50	245,760	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
2007-04-16 04:50:44	163,840	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe
2007-04-16 04:50:34	102,400	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll
2007-04-16 04:50:30	204,800	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll
2007-04-16 04:50:20	3,293,184	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll
2007-04-16 04:50:20	172,032	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxres.dll
2003-11-03 09:07:06	499,712	----a-w	C:\Program Files\msvcp71.dll
2003-11-03 09:07:06	348,160	----a-w	C:\Program Files\msvcr71.dll
2003-05-30 01:22:06	344,064	----a-r	C:\Program Files\msvcr70.dll
2002-01-04 19:40:18	487,424	----a-w	C:\Program Files\msvcp70.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}]
2004-12-14 01:56	63136	--a------	C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E}]
2006-10-27 00:48	2210608	--a------	C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}]
2007-03-14 03:43	501400	--a------	C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75}]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe" [2007-05-27 12:06]
"Gainward"="C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe" [2006-09-13 09:58]
"GrooveMonitor"="C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2006-10-27 00:47]
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE" [2007-05-10 18:08 C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.exe]
"Alcmtr"="ALCMTR.EXE" [2005-05-03 18:43 C:\WINDOWS\Alcmtr.exe]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-06-20 22:41]
"Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon"="C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe" [2002-04-11 04:19]
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe" [2006-01-12 16:40]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2006-10-22 12:22 C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwiz.exe]
"PWRISOVM.EXE"="C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE" [2007-04-09 20:23]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-03-14 03:43]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 00:56]
"Yahoo Messengger"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe" [2007-01-24 18:38]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"Yahoo Messengger"=C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"DisableRegistryTools"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NofolderOptions"=1 (0x1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD}"="C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL" [2006-10-27 00:48]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\shellexecutehook.dll" [2007-06-20 22:40]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\gebbcbx] 
gebbcbx.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\jkhfc] 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\ljjkjhh] 
ljjkjhh.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Driver]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Guard]

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-07-12 10:40:00 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\At1.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.915 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-07-13 09:58:09
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

Completion time: 2007-07-13 9:58:44

--- E O F ---

HJT log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:04:34 AM, on 7/13/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Safe mode

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\npjpi160_01.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbcbx - gebbcbx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ljjkjhh - ljjkjhh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 5872 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's very likely the infection causing the problems, yes.

We will come back to the ComboFix log.

I see you've already got AVG Anti-Spyware so please do this:


On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.

Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:


Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

I followed exactly but it doesn't generate a report after i finished. I tried it 3 times and it still fail to create a report. The report tab just don't show anything. The only adware found was virtumonde , the rest was tracking cookies.

I realize that everytime i open a document file or windows picture viewer, it gets an error and explorer closes and start up again. And i tried the panda scan, but each time i tried to open the site, my IE automatically closes too.

i can only provide a HJT log :

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:15:34 PM, on 7/15/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbcbx - gebbcbx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ljjkjhh - ljjkjhh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 8023 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

here it is ,

VundoFix V6.5.6

Checking Java version...

Scan started at 2:22:43 PM 7/16/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cfhkj.ini Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

HJT

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:29:50 PM, on 7/16/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbcbx - gebbcbx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ljjkjhh - ljjkjhh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 8094 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

Alright! thanks, it seems to fix my problem, everything is running ok again , folder option is there, ctrl alt del is ok and regedit can run fine =) Thanks and thumbs up! =D

SDFix: Version 1.92

Run by suyan on Tue 07/17/2007 at 07:23 PM

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File 
Restoring Missing SharedAccess Service

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

No Trojan Files Found

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\SmartFTP Client\\SmartFTP.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\SmartFTP Client\\SmartFTP.exe:*:Enabled:SmartFTP Client 2.5"
"D:\\Program Files\\CSS\\Counter-Strike Source\\hl2.exe"="D:\\Program Files\\CSS\\Counter-Strike Source\\hl2.exe:*:Enabled:hl2"
"C:\\Program Files\\UTorrent\\utorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\UTorrent\\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\My Documents\My Music\[bbs.oimp3.com][2007-03-21]???®??¯\Thumbs.db
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhatquanglan5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHIOST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp

Finished

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:32:42 PM, on 7/17/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbcbx - gebbcbx.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ljjkjhh - ljjkjhh.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 7864 bytes


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh there is still one more problem i found. whenever i open my Windows Picture and Fax Viewer or a notepad, explorer will still encounter an error and restart. and internet explorer still crashes after i try accessing some websites. It is the traces left by the malware?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop but dont run it yet.

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8B9C16D7-D6B7-4AAD-B1C4-19D1C45ABE75} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file missing)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE

O20 - Winlogon Notify: gebbcbx - gebbcbx.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkhfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkhfc.dll (file 
missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ljjkjhh - ljjkjhh.dll (file missing)
*

Then boot to safe mode:

Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\nhatquanglan5.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHIOST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by *ALL* the options there *except* these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Boot back to Windows normally and post another HijackThis log please.


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:54:56 PM, on 7/19/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 7488 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you using a removable flash, pen or thumb drive? If so, please be sure to connect it before doing this.

I'm attaching a MountPoints Diagnostic.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzjip it and double click the MountPoints Diagnostic.bat file and let it run. It will create a report in Notepad named Diagnostic.txt. Please upload the Diagnostic.txt file as an attachment.


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

an error pop out when i run it, says registry editing been disable again. 
so the report came out like this.

Diagnostic Report
Sun 07/22/2007 15:22:52.35

Mountpoints > Drives subkeys: 
------------------------------------
No Autorun files found in C:\WINDOWS

No Autorun files found in C:\WINDOWS\system32

No Autorun files found in root of C:

No Autorun files found in root of D:

No Autorun files found in root of F:

No Autorun files found in root of G:

No Autorun files found in root of I:

I think its back again cause crtl alt del has been disable again. here's hjt log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:21:39 PM, on 7/22/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe RVHOST.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo Messengger] C:\WINDOWS\system32\RVHOST.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O7 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 7717 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Copy everything inside the quote box below (starting with @) and paste it into notepad. Go up to "File > Save As", click the drop-down box to change the "Save As Type" to "All Files". Save it as *remtask.bat* on your desktop.



> @echo off
> cd C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
> attrib -r -s -h At1.job
> del At1.job
> exit


Double-click remtask.bat A window will open a close quickly, this is normal.

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Reboot to safe mode by pressing F8 at boot time & select safe mode in the list on the black screen


Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Registry * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*
In the * additional scans section*, please select *only* these 
Reg - Desktop Components
Reg - Disabled MS Config Items
Reg - Safeboot Options
Reg - Security Settings
Reg - Software Policy Settings
Reg - Uninstall list
File - Additional Folder Scans


Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file and upload it here as an attachment please.


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

here it is


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Disconnect from the Internet and disable your anti-virus and firewall programs. *Be sure to remember to re-start them before going on-line again.*

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the quote box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.


```
[Kill Explorer]
[Processes - Non-Microsoft Only]
YY -> rvhost.exe -> %System32%\RVHOST.exe
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
< Run [HKCU] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
YY -> Yahoo Messengger -> %System32%\RVHOST.exe
*Shell* -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell
YY -> RVHOST.exe -> %SystemRoot%\RVHOST.exe
< CurrentVersion Policy Settings [HKCU] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\
YN -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\\NofolderOptions -> 1
YN -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\\DisableRegistryTools -> 1
YN -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\\DisableTaskMgr -> 1
< BHO's > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
YN -> {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} [HKLM] -> Reg Data - Key not found [Reg Data - Key not found]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
NY -> RVHOST.exe -> %SystemRoot%\RVHOST.exe
NY -> unvise32.exe -> %SystemRoot%\unvise32.exe
NY -> nhatquanglan5.exe -> %System32%\nhatquanglan5.exe
NY -> RVHIOST.exe -> %System32%\RVHIOST.exe
NY -> RVHOST.exe -> %System32%\RVHOST.exe
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
NY -> nhatquanglan5.exe -> %System32%\nhatquanglan5.exe
NY -> RVHIOST.exe -> %System32%\RVHIOST.exe
[File String Scan - Non-Microsoft Only]
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\RVHIOST.exe
NY -> UPX! , UPX0 , -> %System32%\RVHOST.exe
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, did you put this folder on your desktop intentionally?

*??-???????*

Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options". 
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Now, go to the following link and upload each of the following files for analysis and let me know what the results are please:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/

*C:\System32\XDva004.sys
C:\System32\XDva011.sys*


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

oh yeah, its a folder in Chinese characters, thats why its not display correctly. The online scan couldn't run cause there is no such file and folder. but here's the rest.

Explorer killed successfully
[Processes - Non-Microsoft Only]
Process rvhost.exe killed successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHOST.exe moved successfully.
[Registry - Non-Microsoft Only]
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\Yahoo Messengger deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHOST.exe not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\Shell written successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe moved successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\\NofolderOptions deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\\DisableRegistryTools deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System\\DisableTaskMgr deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} deleted successfully.
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 days]
File C:\WINDOWS\RVHOST.exe not found!
C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nhatquanglan5.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHIOST.exe moved successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHOST.exe not found!
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 days]
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\nhatquanglan5.exe not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHIOST.exe not found!
[File String Scan - Non-Microsoft Only]
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHIOST.exe not found!
File C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RVHOST.exe not found!
[Empty Temp Folders]
C:\DOCUME~1\suyan\LOCALS~1\Temp\ -> emptied.
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ -> emptied
RecycleBin -> emptied.
Explorer started successfully
< End of log >
Created on 07/24/2007 13:12:49

HJT

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:17:46 PM, on 7/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMIndexStoreSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\suyan\Desktop\HJT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\Program Files\VDOTool\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: hamachi.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hamachi\hamachi.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: TabUserW.exe.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Wtablet\TabUserW.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.mail.live.com/mail/w1/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{D3AFD966-6DE2-441F-9E03-9BAA6034F073}: NameServer = 202.188.0.133,202.188.1.5
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: NBService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero 7\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
O23 - Service: VNC Server Version 4 (WinVNC4) - RealVNC Ltd. - C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe

--
End of file - 7384 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How are things running now?


----------



## jonmiao (Jul 12, 2007)

things are running great now. =) everything is back at normal. So far no problem at all. Thanks for the fix! really really appreciate it =) :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.

Here are some final instructions for you.

Now you should turn system restore off to flush out all previous system restore points, then turn it back on and create a new restore point:

To turn off system restore, on the Desktop, right click on *My Computer* and click on *Properties.*
Click the *System Restore* tab.
Check *Turn off System Restore.*
Click Apply and then click OK.

Restart your computer, turn System Restore back on and create a restore point.

To create a new restore point, click on *Start*  *All Programs*  *Accessories*  *System Tools* and then select *System Restore*.

In the System Restore wizard, select *Create a restore point* and click the Next button.

Type a name for your new restore point then click on Create.

I also recommend downloading  *SPYWAREBLASTER* for added protection.

*Read here* for info on how to tighten your security.

*Delete your temporary files:*

In safe mode navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit - Select All then Edit - Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK (this option does not exist in IE7). Click Apply then OK.

*Empty the recycle bin*.

***

You should trim down your start-ups as there are too many running. You can research them at these sites and if they arent required at start-up then you can uncheck them in msconfig via Start - Run - type msconfig click OK and then click on the start-up tab.

http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/
http://www.windowsstartup.com/wso/index.php


----------

